# Aufbau Helius Fr



## GoaNoa (29. März 2008)

Ein herzliches hallo ! .....
.....an Majestro Falco Mille und an alle die mit mir über das Helius Fr "fachsimpeln" möchten 
und mir Ratschläge und Tipps zu meinem Helius FR-Aufbau geben möchten.
Oder einfach nur mitreden möchten!.............
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Habe mir nen gebrauchten FR-Rahmen von 2004 gekauft.
Als erstes werde ich mir wohl Gedanken über die Gabel machen müssen...
Stimmt es,daß beim´04er die max. Einbaulänge für Gabeln auch 538mm beträgt?

Hoffe jemand kann mir das bestätigen...

Hier ist mal ein erstes Bild meines Babies......


----------



## richtig (29. März 2008)

hi. glückwunsch zum kauf. darf ich fragen, was du für den rahmen bezahlt hast?

auf jeden fall schreien diese kräftigen schenkel mit ihren massiven ausfallenden nach einer rohloff.

grussascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7 Zwerge (29. März 2008)

Wenn der Rahmen ein 1.5" Steuerrohr hat, dann ne Sherman. Die Z1 RC2(x?) gibt es gerade in diversen Onlineshops zum Schnäppchenpreis. Oder ne Pike.


----------



## guru39 (29. März 2008)

7 Zwerge schrieb:


> Wenn der Rahmen ein 1.5" Steuerrohr hat,



Man sieht auf dem Foddo das es ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr ist!

Ich habe grade das 2004 Nicolai Prospekt vor mir und da steht 130-150mm, von Einbauhöhe ist da noch keine Rede!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## swabian (29. März 2008)

Habe mir nen gebrauchten FR-Rahmen von 2004 gekauft.
Als erstes werde ich mir wohl Gedanken über die Gabel machen müssen...
Stimmt es,daß beim´04er die max. Einbaulänge für Gabeln auch 538mm beträgt?



Soweit ich weiß stimmt das, es war damals ne Z1 mit 150mm Federweg die Referenzgabel und die hatte so ca. 538-540mm

(Damals hatten die meisten Endurogabeln ja nicht mehr als 150mm Z1, Psylo, Sherman...)


----------



## GoaNoa (29. März 2008)

> Zitat von guru39
> 
> Man sieht auf dem Foddo das es ein 1 1/8" Steuerrohr ist!
> 
> ...


Du hast ein Prospekt vom FR von 2004 ?!?
Oh mann....Wäre es irgendwie möglich mir das irgendwie per email zu schicken,oder was gibts denn da noch für Möglichkeiten?
Das wäre zu geil!
Glaub irgendwo gelesen zu haben,daß es die bei Nicolai nichtmehr zu haben gibt...
Das wäre für mich hoch interessant .....
Wieviele Seiten hat den die Bibel?


----------



## GoaNoa (29. März 2008)

richtig schrieb:


> hi. glückwunsch zum kauf. darf ich fragen, was du für den rahmen bezahlt hast?
> 
> auf jeden fall schreien diese kräftigen schenkel mit ihren massiven ausfallenden nach einer rohloff.
> 
> grussascha




Kräftige Schenkel......Haha   das war echt geil!!! 
Ja ne Rohloff wäre super geil aber was kostet sowas gebr.? Neu ist gerade nicht drin...
Priorität haben erstmal andere Parts.Ist auch klar oder? Aber wäre natürlich voll geil !!!

Habe bezahlt....Ich sage jetzt mal vorsichtig..... : 
700,- ohne Dämpfer
850,- mit Fox DHX 3.0
Denkt Ihr das war ein angemessener Preis ? .....
Weil ich für mein Helius CC von 00/01 angeblich schon viel zu viel ausgegeben habe laut 
meinem anderen Thema hier im Forum http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=326416



> Zitat von Sebastian
> Soweit ich weiß stimmt das, es war damals ne Z1 mit 150mm Federweg die Referenzgabel und die hatte so ca. 538-540mm
> 
> (Damals hatten die meisten Endurogabeln ja nicht mehr als 150mm Z1, Psylo, Sherman...)



Könnte ich da dann nicht auch ne Fox 36 Talas RC2 einbauen!
Die hat glaub 120-147mm Federweg und 531mm Einbaulänge!!!
Laut MB-Test 2/06
Das wäre meine Gabel.... Täum...
Warum kann ich keinen Anhang hier hinzufügen?
Sonst hätte ich die PDF-Datei angehängt über die Tests der Gabeln....


----------



## roelant (30. März 2008)

Alte kataloge kannst du hier finden:
http://www.nicolai.net/entertain/showcase.html#art
Dein Rahmen sieht gut aus. Du wirst da wohl richtig spass haben! Für 850 Euro mit DHX3 ist das schon gut. 

Deine Einbaulänge des 36 Talas stimmt nicht. Es ist 545mm lang mit 160mm Federweg. Trotzdem wird der wohl gut passen.


----------



## Testmaen (30. März 2008)

Hi,
wegen 04er Katalog: den gibts bei Nicolai als PDF. Link: http://www.nicolai.net/entertain/showcase.html#art

wegen Gabel:
Ich finde die Pike ist ne tolle, ausgereifte Gabel, die sich nicht nur in Tests gut geschlagen hat. Attraktiver Preis, verscheidene Versionen (409,426,454). Da könnte man vielleicht auch auf ne Vorjahresgabel zurückgreifen, wenn sie zu einem guten Preis zu bekommen ist.

Grüße


----------



## Rastapopoulos (30. März 2008)

für welchen Einsatzzweck soll das fertige Rad denn aufgebaut werden? Wäre vielleicht eine wichtige Info für weitere Tipps.


----------



## [email protected]!t (30. März 2008)

so würde ich es aufbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (30. März 2008)

[email protected]!t schrieb:


> so würde ich es aufbauen



Hab das Bike schon oft im Fotoalbum gesehen und es sieht immer wieder geil aus mit dem Kontrast schwarzer Rahmen, weiße Gabel!


----------



## GoaNoa (30. März 2008)

Kann mir denn auch jemand was zu dem Bild sagen?
Ist das die Z1 FR 150? - wenn ja aus welchem Jahr ist genau diese auf dem Bild?
Finde die hat auch das schönste Design von allen Z1 150 die ich bis jetzt auf Bildern gesehen habe...
Wie ich jetzt weiß wurde sie schon 2004 verbaut.Vielleicht auch schon früher...
Was hat sich denn bei ihr zu 05 oder 06 verändert?
Hat die auch Stahlfeder?
Wenn Marzocchi,dann eh nur Stahlfeder.
Welches Bj. sollte ich mir denn eher kaufen?
Gibts da gewisse Unterschiede? 04-07?

Also Ihr denkt ner 36 Talas wäre zu groß für das 04er FR?
Sollte auch mal Falco Fragen...

Also CC/Tour bin ich jetzt schon lange genug gefahren.
Nach all den Jahren möchte ich mich schon auch mal jetzt mehr 
in den ruppigeren Gefilden messen - wenn Ihr wisst was ich meine.
Bikepark (Wildbad z.B. ist bei ganz in der Nähe)wollte ich schon immer mal ausprobieren.
Sicher wäre ich in dieser "Disziplin" warscheinlich purer Anfänger,aber den Spaß möchte ich schon auch mal mitmachen.Deshalb werden es auch kaum drops aus 3 Metern werden,aber ich lege schon sehr großen Wehrt auf Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit!!! Vor dem Thema Gewicht!!! War noch nie ein Gramm-Fetischist.... 
Sonst hätte ich mir kein FR zugelegt.
Aber das ST oder DH wäre überzogen gewesen,wei ich natürlich auch weiterhin ausgedehnte Touren fahren möchte.Ich denke mit dem FR habe ich da den perfekten Rahmen ENDLICH !!! gefunden!

Anforderung an die Gabel: 
  -Gewicht zweitrangig,
  -sehr robust/steif
  -sehr Touren-tauglich,
  -verstellbarer Federweg

Deshalb dachte ich,auch weil ich mit meiner Vanilla wirklich sehr zufrieden war an die 36er Fox
aber natürlich lasse ich mich da auch von was anderem überzeugen....schweren herzens...


----------



## [email protected]!t (30. März 2008)

das ist eine Z1 FR Light von 2006, super gabel !

das auf dem bild ist aber ein helius dh, ich weis nicht wie gross die unterschiede zum fr sind.


----------



## GoaNoa (30. März 2008)

Das ist ein DH???
Aber warscheinlich ein älteres Bj. oder?
weil die Züge auf dem Oberrohr laufen,oder liege ich da falsch...
Also eher ein jetziges FR.
Das alte FR ist ja jetzt auch ein aktuelles CC....


----------



## Oettinger (1. April 2008)

@GoaNoa

mit der Z1 kannst du nichts falschmachen... 





und mit ner Speedhub sowieso nicht


----------



## GoaNoa (1. April 2008)

Ok habs kapiert.
Ich denke ich werd mir die Z1 zulegen.Bei nächster Gelegenheit....
Bei soviel positiven Meinungen und Erfahrungen muß wohl was wahres dran sein.
Übrigens:
Die weiße Z1 FR light von 2006 sieht wirklich sehr geil aus.
Und die orangene sowieso!
Wie nennt sich die denn genau?
Ist das nicht die Jubiläums-Version der Z1 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (1. April 2008)

Die Z1 gabs 2006 auch als "Sport Eta" mit 150mm und Stahlfedern ohne Luftunterstützung, wie bei der "Light Eta". War glaube ich auch nen Stück preiswerter. Farblich allerdings nen Tick weniger attraktiv, war ein bischen silber im weiss, sah aber m.M. immer noch gut aus.

Die orange Z1 ist ne "RC2 ETA" (verdammte Abkürzungen  ).

Grüße


----------



## meilenator (2. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab gestern mit den ersten Teilen angefangen.
Ich finde den Hone Look echt geil...

Das wird mal ein Großes....


----------



## guru39 (2. April 2008)




----------



## abbath (2. April 2008)

sry leicht OT, aber diese FR Kurbeln mit zwei Blättern + Bashguard haben doch einen relativ großes Blatt innen - provoziert das nicht Chainsuck? Müsste ja näher an der Strebe liegen. Oder wird das Risiko von den Kettenführungen neutralisiert?


----------



## bike-it-easy (2. April 2008)

Nein, weil es eigentlich ja auch ganz "normale" Kurbeln (also z.B. 22-32-44Z.) sind, wo halt das große Blatt durch den Bashring ersetzt wurde. Und auch bei Abstufungen von 24-36-Bash kann ich keine Tendenz zum Chainsuck feststellen (mehr hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert).

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## chridsche (3. April 2008)

sry leicht OT, aber diese FR Kurbeln mit zwei Blättern + Bashguard haben doch einen relativ großes Blatt innen - provoziert das nicht Chainsuck? Müsste ja näher an der Strebe liegen. Oder wird das Risiko von den Kettenführungen neutralisiert?[/quote]

...also ich hab mir leider schon zwei ordentliche Riefen in die Schwinge gefräst (fahre auch 24-36-Bash+Kefü),...allerdings auch nur dann,wenn ich verpennt  habe rechtzeitig hochzuschalten und dann unter voller Belastung geschaltet habe.


----------



## sluette (6. April 2008)

@ Martin:

gib mal nen status durch, bist du beim aufbau schon weiter ? hast du nun bei einer gabel zugeschlagen ?


----------



## joseppe (6. April 2008)

meilenator schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich hab gestern mit den ersten Teilen angefangen.
> Ich finde den Hone Look echt geil...
> ...



der farbton ist richtig lecker!
wie nennt sich der?


----------



## chickenway-user (6. April 2008)

joseppe schrieb:


> der farbton ist richtig lecker!
> wie nennt sich der?



Vorne dunkelgrün, hinten schwarz. Mit güldenem Aufkleber.


----------



## joseppe (6. April 2008)

merci.
dunkelgrün wird dann wohl die neue farbe meines helius.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meilenator (6. April 2008)

Der Farbton nennt sich: British Racing Green (metallic).
Sieht richtig geil im Sonnenlicht aus. 

Und natürlich goldene Decals.

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher wie
ich farblich weiter ausstatte.


----------



## Testmaen (9. April 2008)

Hey Goa,

was is' los, warum ist der schöne FR-Rahmen im Bikemarkt ? 

Grüße


----------



## GoaNoa (9. April 2008)

Hoi !
  
Leute Ihr werdet es mir nicht glauben....
Hab Ihn ja selber erst vor einer oder zwei Wochen gekauft...
Der ist ja auch absolut in Ordnung und auch voll geil !!!
Aber jetzt die Geschichte.....

Mich hat ein ehrenwerter Bike-Händler per email angeschrieben,
der dieses Thema,oder mein anderes hier im Nicolai-Forum mitverfolgt hat.

(Hi Uli !!! sei herzlich gegrüßt,wenn Du mitliest  !!! )

Ja und der hat mir unverbindlich ein hammer Angebot gemacht.... :

*07er FR-Rahmen (Testbike/Vorführbike) mit 5 Jahren Garantie!
*mit militär-camouflage Lackung (kostet bei Nicolai 250,- Aufpreis)
*Z1 Gabel
*Fox DHX 4.0 Dämpfer

Zu einem Hammer Preis,der mehr wie Fair ist..... 
So war der Deal dann perfekt!
Das Angebot konnte ich nicht abschlagen!!!
Die camou-Lackierung fand ich auch schon immer am geilsten!
Das wird mein Traumbike schlechthin!!!

Und so sieht es aus.............









Ja und deshalb wir der 04er einfach wieder verkauft... 
Mit einem lachenden Auge und mit einem weinenden Auge....


----------



## sluette (9. April 2008)

hut ab ! 

du bekommst hier erstmal einen orden! und zwar für den wahrscheinlich einzigsten nicolai fahren hier im forum, der binnen 3 1/2 wochen 3 helius gekauft hat und wovon 2 wieder zum verkauf stehen  

gratulation, das 07er schaut gut aus, hast du's nun gekauft wie auf den bildern ? mit allen anbauteilen ? oder nur  frame, dämpfer und gabel ?


----------



## Testmaen (9. April 2008)

Da haben sich dann wenigstens die Nerven und grauen Haare gelohnt!  

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad!


----------



## GoaNoa (9. April 2008)

......Danke für die Ordensverleihung ! .... 

Ich sag jetzt lieber nix zu meinen Aktionen.....
Könnte mir auch langsam peinlich werden.....

Nee hab nicht das ganze Bike wie auf den Bildern gakauft.
Das sind Bilder die mir der Händler per email geschickt hat.
Ich kaufe "nur" den Rahmen mit Gabel und Dämpfer!
Wäre ja langweilig,wenn ich dann nix mehr zum schrauben hätte  
Klar! Camou-Lackierung ist Geschmackssache.
Aber mein Geschmack ist es zu 1000% 
Hab gehört es soll nen LRS auch in Camou geben...?
Habt Ihr schonmal was davon gehört?


----------



## chickenway-user (9. April 2008)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Hab gehört es soll nen LRS auch in Camou geben...?
> Habt Ihr schonmal was davon gehört?



http://poisonbikes.de/shopart/F-11500117.htm
http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_....html&XTCsid=92604c19b3903d3d3ce18e5a7394ab68
http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_....html&XTCsid=92604c19b3903d3d3ce18e5a7394ab68
http://www.100bike.de/shop/product_....html&XTCsid=92604c19b3903d3d3ce18e5a7394ab68


----------



## sluette (10. April 2008)

zu den von chickenway gezeigten felgen gibt's auch noch die passenden naben von sun. ich würde aber lieber die restlichen teile in schwarz nehmen, wenn zuviel camu drann ist hast du bei nem ungewollten abgang ja auch kaum chancen das teil wieder zu finden...


----------



## abbath (10. April 2008)

Die Camou Felgen werden mega******* aussehen. Das geschrumpfte Muster beißt sich mit dem des Rahmens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (10. April 2008)

chickenway-user vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen!
Aber ich glaube abbath hat Recht.Das geschrumpfte Muster würde sich wirklich beissen mit dem Rahmen-Muster !!! Jetzt wo Du es sagst...
Felgen in Black ist nie verkehrt und lockert das ganze etwas auf.

Aber was haltet Ihr davon?
Finde nen Sattel könnte man so noch vertreten...aber dann ist genug getarnt...


----------



## abbath (10. April 2008)

Ich finde, der Rahmen wirkt schon so genug. Ich würd halt alles andere schwarz nehmen. Ohne Sticker - aber ist natürlich Geschmacksache.


----------



## pfalz (10. April 2008)

bei schwarz bleiben


----------



## GoaNoa (12. April 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Ohne Sticker - aber ist natürlich Geschmacksache.




Was meinst Du mit "ohne Sticker"?


----------



## abbath (12. April 2008)

Na das Gedöns mit dem Gabel & Co beklebt sind.


----------



## GoaNoa (12. April 2008)

abbath schrieb:


> Na das Gedöns mit dem Gabel & Co beklebt sind.



Ich dachte schon Du meinst ohne die Decals vom Hersteller....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (18. April 2008)

Kann mir eigentlich jemand sagen was ich beim kauf der Laufräder beachten muß?
Vor allem bei der Hinterrad-Nabe ist ja glaube ich einiges zu beachten oder?
Wieviel ist denn die Einbaubreite beim FR von 2007?-Weiß das jemand?
Und wenn ich hinten 12mm Steckachse haben will,muß der Rahmen dafür irgendwie vorbereitet dafür sein?
Wenn der Rahmen normale Ausfallenden hinten hat,kann man den dann überhaupt auf Steckachse umrüsten???
12mm gehen doch garnicht,weil das Maß für Ausfallenden mit Schnellspanner ja nichtmal 12mm hat...
Oh mann...
Hilfe!!!


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. April 2008)

Wenn du 12mm Steckachse fahren willst, MUSS der Rahmen mit speziellen Aufnahmen dafür ausgelegt sein. Bei den normalen 10mm-Ausfallenden könntest du ein Steckachs-Laufrad zwar verwenden, z.B. mit einem Atomlab-Kit (ist nichts anderes als eine 12mm Vollachse mit zwei 10mm Gewinden am Ende), damit büßt du aber wieder etwas der 12mm-Steifigkeit ein. Wenn dein FR normale Ausfallenden hat, nimm dir ein normales Schnellspanner-Hinterrad mit gutem alten XT Schnellspanner, das hält allemal. Und mehr Auswahl bei den Naben hast du auch.
Einbaubreite ist übrigens 135mm.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## GoaNoa (18. April 2008)

Heisst das,daß mit einem Umrüst-Kit das ganze die Steifigkeit verliert?
Wäre ja nicht wirklich zu empfehlen,wenn das stark ins Gewicht fallen würde.Oder?
Und brauch ich bei den DT 440 Freeride-Naben den speziellen Kit von DT für diese Nabe oder sind das nur verkaufsstrategien der Hersteller-Website?
Oder sind die Kits alle irgendwo genormt?


----------



## bike-it-easy (18. April 2008)

Die DT 440FR Naben gibt es sowohl in Schnellspanner-  als auch in 12mm Steckachsversion. Da wird nichts adaptiert. Schau mal auf www.dtswiss.com , da findest du Explosionszeichnungen dazu. Man kann natürlich auch Naben umrüsten, zumindest bei DT. Das ist aber eben eine Umrüstung, und keine Adapterlösung. Die von mir weiter oben genannte Adapterlösung von Atomlab ist im Prinzip ja auch nur eine "lose eingeschobene Schraubachse", weil es sich für mich so anhörte, dass du bereits ein 12mm Steckachshinterrad hast. Die Stichworte "DT 440FR" und "Umrüstkit" waren bis dahin noch nicht gefallen. Das Umrüstkit von DT ist was völlig anderes.
Aber mal Klartext:
- Welche Ausfallendenvariante hat dein Helius FR?
- Hast du schon ein Hinterrad, welches du verwenden willst? 
   a) Wenn ja, welche Ausführung bezüglich Achse hat die Nabe?. 
   b) Wenn nein, kauf dir die Nabe entsprechend deinem Ausfallende im Helius.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## sluette (19. April 2008)

ich würde dir zu einem satz hope pro 2 naben raten. die sind relativ günsig zu bekommen, haben top qualität, der freilauf macht ordentlich krach und du bekommst sie in vielen eloxalfarben  

hope - sonst nix !


----------



## GoaNoa (19. April 2008)

Also das Problem ist folgendes:
der 07er Rahmen ist schon zu mir unterwegs.Ist momentan auf dem Postweg.Denke der wird heute oder am Montag bei mir eintreffen.
Deshalb kann ich noch nicht sicher sagen,ob er nun Steckachse oder Schnellspanner Aufnahmen hat.
Bei ebay ist halt ein neuer !!! LRS mit 440er Naben und 6.1 Felgen zu haben.Hätte ihn für 290,- Sofortkauf haben können.
Tja das Angebot muß ich wohl leider ablehnen. Finde es halt super günstig!
Aber die Hinterradnabe hat ne Einbaubreite von 160mm...kann eigentlich nicht sein...laut DT-Seite gibts die nur in 135mm und 150mm...(dann meint der wohl 150mm)
Von daher passt es ja eh nicht...


----------



## GoaNoa (19. April 2008)

sluette schrieb:


> ich würde dir zu einem satz hope pro 2 naben raten. die sind relativ günsig zu bekommen, haben top qualität, der freilauf macht ordentlich krach und du bekommst sie in vielen eloxalfarben
> 
> hope - sonst nix !



Ok.Hört sich ja gut an und wenn ich mir dann einzelne Naben zulege+Felgen etc. - Wer speicht die mir dann ein?
Der Radhändler bei dem ich die Parts bestellt habe?


----------



## chickenway-user (19. April 2008)

Nen kompletter Laufradsatz dürfte deutlich billiger sein.


----------



## GoaNoa (19. April 2008)

Denk auch.....
Am billigsten ist wohl auch ein gebrauchter.
Ich such schon die ganze Zeit hier im Internet,weiß aber nicht richtig für was ich mich entscheiden soll....
Oh man... und dann brauch ich auch noch ne gescheite Fork....
Wird auf jeden Fall ne Fox 36 Talas werden...denke ich.

Welche Laufräder sind denn für Freeride so am besten?

Interessant finde ich die sun single track oder DT 5.1/6.1,mit DT FR Naben oder Hope PRO 2,die Naben 

Oh man ich kann mich nicht entscheiden.....!

Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Links für mich wo man sich den LRS selber konfigurieren kann?
Hab da schon ein zwei Seiten gefunden....
Oder ne Seite wo es rel.günstige und gute LRS gibt???

Wäre voll toll!


----------



## sluette (20. April 2008)

ich kann dir nur wärmstens die kombi aus hope pro 2 naben und dt 5.1er felgen ans herz legen. fahre ich so auch in meinem enduro, kannst du in meiner gallery sehen. wie günstig du sie fertig eingespeicht bekommst muss du mal im netz suchen, ich mache das immer selber. sollte aber für unter 400 angeboten werden.
die 5.1 er felgen sind ausreichend steif und leicht genug um damit einen relativ leichten laufradsatz aufzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (20. April 2008)

Hi sluette!
Hab aber jetzt schon reltativ oft hier im Forum gelesen,das die Teile (auch die 6.1er) ziemlich weich wären .... und wenn man sie mal mit bissle weniger Luft fährt oder auch so relativ schnell Dellen bekommen.
Und ich mit meinen 90kg....?
Ein paar hopser hab ich schon auch vor,spätestens wenn ich mal in nen Park gehe.Also für die > HOPE PRO II < habe ich mich glaube ich schon entschieden.Da habe ich wirklich bis jetzt nur gutes gelesen!
Aber die Felgen sollten mein Kampfgewicht schon tragen....
--- im Park wenn ich das fliegen lerne...
--- und auf Touren sollten sie noch nicht zu schwer sein


----------



## sluette (20. April 2008)

ja, das mit den dellen habe ich auch gelesen. keine ahnung was die jungs damit anstellen. ich fahre nur technisch anspruchsvoll enduro und freeride touren ohne viel springen. sowas überlasse ich mit 35 lieber den young guns  ... dafür reichen die 5.1.er allemal und bei 1500hm uphill stören sie auch nicht viel.
egal, ich habe gerade die spank subroase in chocolate brown gesehen mit goldenen decals drauf, sehen mit goldenen pro2 wahrscheinlich sehr stylisch aus


----------



## GoaNoa (20. April 2008)

Jetzt mach uns mal nicht älter wie wir sind...
Bin auch nur 2 Jahre jünger wie Du 
Ja genau! Die PRO II in Gold.Für die habe ich mich auch entschieden!!!
Passt sicher total geil zu meinem Camouflage Rahmen....kommt besser als schwarz.
Spank subroase in chocolate brown und goldenen decals ?- Wie geil...
Ich glaub das wärs echt...!Ja mann... voll stylisch!
Wo hast die denn gesehen wenn ich frage darf?

Nochmal ne Frage: Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Alu-oder Kupfer-Nippel?
Hab irgendwo gelesen daß Nippel aus Alu beim Freeride/Downhill fehl am Platz ist...


----------



## sluette (20. April 2008)

schau mal unter:
http://www.bikenology.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1060

ich kann dir aber nix zu dem laden sagen, habe ich heute bei ebay gefunden...

alu- oder messingnippel ? messing hält mehr aus, ich bin aber bisher immer mit   alu gut ausgekommen


----------



## GoaNoa (20. April 2008)

Schau mal hier das dürfte das gleiche Angebot sein...
Dort kann ich die Teile halt gleich fertig eingespeicht bestellen...
Ja gut... mit 423,- bin ich dabei... 

http://bikeparts-online.de/bpo_new/site_frameset.php?page=art&id=53577


----------



## GoaNoa (25. April 2008)

So hier nun mein Baby...ganz nackig...
frisch eingetroffen





Aber da stellt sich mir gerade schon wieder eine Frage...

Der DHX 4.0 hat eine Einbaulänge von 200mm.Habe ich damit auch nen Federweg von 163mm wie es beim ´07er angegeben ist?
Oder muß ich da schon mit nem längeren Dämpfer antreten um die 163mm zu erreichen???Wo liegt denn dann der Unterschied zu einem mit 216mm oder gar 222mm/240mm ???

Und dann nochmal ne sehr wichtige Frage:
Der DHX hat ne 650X2.30 Feder drin.
Was brauche ich denn genau für eine bei nem Gewicht von ca.90kg?
Will ja nicht daß der gleich durchschlägt...

Kennt sich von Euch jemand mit den Feder-Bezeichnungen von FOX aus?
Ich glaube die 2.3 hat was mit dem Hub zu tun.Liege ich da richtig.Und wieviel Hub ist wieviel Federweg?

Junge junge.... manchmal denke ich,über Bike-Technik könnte man ja fast schon 6 Semester studieren gehen!
Es stellen sich einem immer wieder neue Fragen...
Zumindest geht es mir so.
Früher ging es mir immer nur ums biken...
Heute interessiere ich mich auf einmal total wie genau alles funktioniert und so...
Ok jetzt seit Ihr wieder dran...
mit vielen schönen Tips und Meinungen.

Uri Geller würde jetzt sagen...... the stage is yours! ...


----------



## [email protected]!t (25. April 2008)

feder dürfte passen, bei mir sind 650lbs bei 84kg gut.
was ist denn standardmäßig für ein dämpfer verbaut ? 200 oder ?
andere längen haben mehr / weniger hub. verändern aber damit nicht nur den fw sondern auch die geometrie. ferder muss zum hub des dämpfers passen, 2.3" sind etwa 6cm kompression ? 

ich würde auf jeden fall die standardeinbaulänge verwenden !


----------



## balticnor (25. April 2008)

Die Federrate kann man ganz gut bestimmen auf dieser Seite:

http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm

Viel Spaß...............


----------



## roelant (25. April 2008)

Sehr schön dein Helius!
Ein DHX4 Dämpfer mit 200mm Einbaulänge bietet 57mm Hub. Laut Nicolai ist das optimal.
Dämpfer mit mehr Hub mussen in tieferen Löcher eingebaut worden an die Schwinge, was ein tieferes Übersetzungsverhaltnis gibt und dann kann mann mit weniger straffe Feder fahren. 
Falls man mit langere Dämpfer trotzdem in die Obere Löcher fahrt, hat man mehr Federweg aber entweder federt das Heck zu weit aus und wird das Ansprechsverhalten weniger gut und der Lenkwinkel wird steiler, oder kann dein Reifen mit dem Sattelrohr kollidieren.
Ich habe einige Monate ein 222er Dämpfer mit 70 mm Hub in die untere 2 Löcher benutzt. Das ging prima. Da ich auf eine neue Umlenkhebel (Air Shock Rocker) umgestiegen bin, und das mit diese die Übersetzungsverhältnisse höher sind, habe ich jetzt ein 216er Roco mit 63.5mm Hub eingebaut, sonst gibt es das Problem von zu weit ausfedern. Der Roco fahr ich dann im tiefsten Loch vom Luft-Umlemkhebel. Ich habe 158cm Federweg gemessen.

Für 90 kg soll bei der 200mm DHX ein 650er oder 700er Feder passen. Ein 2.3" Feder entpricht maximal 58.4mm Hub ind ist deswegen von der Länge her in ein Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub optimal.

Um zu wissen wieviel Federweg du hast, kannst du am besten selber messen. Es werden um die 160 sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (25. April 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


> Die Federrate kann man ganz gut bestimmen auf dieser Seite:
> 
> http://www.mtb-biking.de/federrate.htm
> 
> Viel Spaß...............



sorry, die seite kannst du meiner meinung nach zum berechnen vollkommen in die tonne kloppen. demnach kann ich mit meinen schmalen 95kg in meinem specialized enduro ne schlanke 450er feder fahren. da werde ich aber nicht viel spass mit haben...


----------



## balticnor (25. April 2008)

@sluette
Bei mir war die errechnete Federrate richtig. 75Kg 450 Feder im Helius FR!

Aber die ganze Sache gibt es auch in kompliziert
http://www.theride.ca/guru/spring-calc.htm


----------



## GoaNoa (29. April 2008)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Wenn du 12mm Steckachse fahren willst, MUSS der Rahmen mit speziellen Aufnahmen dafür ausgelegt sein. Bei den normalen 10mm-Ausfallenden könntest du ein Steckachs-Laufrad zwar verwenden, z.B. mit einem Atomlab-Kit (ist nichts anderes als eine 12mm Vollachse mit zwei 10mm Gewinden am Ende), damit büßt du aber wieder etwas der 12mm-Steifigkeit ein. Wenn dein FR normale Ausfallenden hat, nimm dir ein normales Schnellspanner-Hinterrad mit gutem alten XT Schnellspanner, das hält allemal. Und mehr Auswahl bei den Naben hast du auch.
> Einbaubreite ist übrigens 135mm.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Nochmal wegen der Achsen-Geschichte....
Habe bei mir hinten normale Ausfallenden!
Hätte die Möglichkeit nen FR 2350 LRS aber mit 12mm Steckachse zu bekommen.
Meine normalen Ausfallenden haben ja ein Innenmaß von 10mm.
Sehe ich das richtig,wenn ich diesen Umrüstkitt von DT Swiss nehmen würde,(12mm Steckachse auf 10mm thru bolt) 

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Acc...its/Conversion-Kit-135-mm-thru-bolt-rear.aspx

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components/RWS/RWS-thru-bolt.aspx





könnte ich doch mit meinen normalen Ausfallenden auf diese 10mm Schraubachse gehen.
Versteht Ihr was ich meine?
D.h. ich könnte ein LR mit 12mm Stecka. und diesem Kit mit normalen Ausfallenden doch fahren.Oder? Nur nicht mit Schnellspanner,sondern mit geschraubter 10mm Achse.


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2008)

Es gibt auch von Atomlab eine Achse die von 12mm Steck- auf 10mm Schraubachse reduziert. So schaut der aus. Sollte funktionieren und dürfte erfahrungsgemäß günstiger als DT sein.
http://www2.hibike.de/main.php?sess..._catalog&sub=matchgroup&nodeID=2210&groupID=2


----------



## GoaNoa (29. April 2008)

Hi!
Danke für Dein posting!
Ja der ist mit Sicherheit günstiger...
Sehe ich das richtig,daß das dann auf beiden Seiten eine M10er Schraube ist,und auf denen nacher die Ausfallenden einfach draufgesetzt werden?
Sind die dann auch 100% kompatibel mit den DT FR 2350er Naben?
Das ist halt die Frage...


----------



## san_andreas (29. April 2008)

Die Nabe weiß ja nicht, was in ihr drin steckt...Der Durchmesser ist ja das entscheidende. Frag halt mal bei Hibike nach, aber eigentlich dürfte der überall passen.
Das Laufrad setzt Du ganz normal ein und ziehst links und rechts die Schrauben fest.

Die DT-Variante funktioniert auch, ist mit dem Schnellspanner vielleicht etwas komfortabler, aber allein dieser RWS-Spanner kostet ca. 69,- Euro, oder. Das Reduzierkit kommt noch dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kitor (29. April 2008)

balticnor schrieb:


> @sluette
> Bei mir war die errechnete Federrate richtig. 75Kg 450 Feder im Helius FR!
> 
> Aber die ganze Sache gibt es auch in kompliziert
> http://www.theride.ca/guru/spring-calc.htm



Isso.

Ich fahre bei einem Gewicht von ca. 80 kg inklusive allem eine 500er Feder im DHX Dämpfer und die ist noch zu hart. Und das trotz 200mm Federweg.


----------



## US. (30. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich empfehle den richtigen Wert einfach selbst auszurechnen, sofern der Hinterbau inkl. DÃ¤mpfer eine lineare Kennlinie aufweist:

DÃ¤mpferkraft/Sag = Federrate

Ein Rechenbeispiel mit meinen Werten:

Ermittlung des durchschnittlichen ÃbersetzungsverhÃ¤ltnisses:
Federweg/ DÃ¤mpferhub. Beim Helius FR mit ASR im "oberen Loch" mit 57mm-DÃ¤mpfer sind das 3,26

Ermittlung der Radlast:
Gesamtgewicht * Radlastverteilung; bei mir sinds 600N auf dem Hinterrad

Ermittlung gewÃ¼nschter Sag:
Bei mir ca 1/3 respektive 19mm

Damit ergibt sich die gesuchte Federrate zu 600N * 3,26 / 19mm = 103 N/mm
Umgerechnet in lbs/inch ergeben sich 590lbs/inch

In der Praxis nutze ich eine 550er Feder â passt!

GruÃ, Uwe


----------



## GoaNoa (19. Mai 2008)

So da bin ich mal wieder!
Nach unzähligen Stunden nachts im Keller bin ich endlich fertig geworden mit meinem lieben camou-FR.
So stolz wie ich bin,möchte ich es Euch natürlich jetzt auch zeigen:
Die Laufräder sind echt Porno geworden!


----------



## san_andreas (19. Mai 2008)

Sehr, sehr geil ! Bis au Sattel und Stütze vielleicht. Was haste jetzt für eine Hinterachse ?


----------



## sluette (20. Mai 2008)

und ich habe gedacht du hast den rahmen schon wieder verkauft  ...
schaut gut aus. lenker, vorbau und den ganzen schnickschnack kann man nicht recht erkennen. 
also dann, lass es krachen und viel spass damit  

p.s.: ist deine nicolai palette mittlerweile geschrumpft oder stehen das cc und das andere fr noch im keller ?


----------



## red-rabbit (20. Mai 2008)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @GoaNoa
> 
> mit der Z1 kannst du nichts falschmachen...
> 
> ...



gewicht???? *auch an goa die frage des gewichtes.möchte mir auch das FR kaufen.*

danke
mfg


----------



## GoaNoa (20. Mai 2008)

14.9 kg hat mein Camou-FR.Find ich eigentlich absolut ok.Um ehrlich zu sein hatte ich beim Aufbau gedacht,daß ich eher an die 16 kg Marke komme....Bin eigentlich eher überrascht!   Um so besser...
Ich jedenfalls finde die Maschine mega sexy ! ...

@ sluette: Nee Du.Das CC und  das andere FR hab ich mittlerweile wieder verkauft.Zum Aufbau haben mir die Teile gefehlt und zum rumliegen sind mir die Rahmen zu schade gewesen.Und fahren kann ich eh immer nur eines 
Ich denke mit diesem ´07er Camou-FR werde ich auf jeden Fall glücklich werden!Ich finde sowieso daß das FR der beste Allrounder ist den es gibt.Ich mein damit den Spagat zwischen Tourer und Freeraider...


----------



## knut the dude (23. Mai 2008)

hiho!!

öhmn...ich hätt da auch so n problem...und zwar steht bei mir ein neuer HR-bremskauf bevor, jedoch wird man (soweit ich weis und nachgelesen hab  ) bei dem helius fr von haus aus auf eine max. 165mm scheibe hinten reduziert, was an den druck-bzw. sitzstreben liegt. die sind beim helius st zB stärker. man kann die auch nachrüsten. 
irgendwann vor dem kauf meines helius fr wurde der hinterbau schon mal ausgetauscht, und nun weis ich halt nich, ob mein vorgänger gleich die dicken rohre bekommen hat oder nich..

 weis jemand, ob man das vll anhand der schweißnähte am ausfallende bzw. oberhalb des gelenks definitv festellen kann? 

bin da grad a weng in der predoulie, denn 165mm sind nich unbedingt viel für mich....und die knapp 100 ocken extra fürs dicke rohr blechen..naja...

vll hat ja jemand ahnung und lust mir eine kleine antwort zu schreiben 

ansonsten find ich dein bike auch wunderbar gelungen 

ciaociao und feines wochenende!


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. Mai 2008)

Ruf doch am Montag einfach mal bei Nicolai an. Anhand der Rahmennummer sollten die das bestimmt rausfinden können, auch das mit dem Tausch des Hinterbaus vor deinem Kauf.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## knut the dude (23. Mai 2008)

hmm joar, hab da noch so n "thread" mit ner mail-adresse gefunden, hab da mal ne email hingeschickt. werd ja sehn, ob die noch aktuell is und ob ich ne nachricht bekomme. ansonsten werd'ch halt mal anrufen...

nettes WE dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoaNoa (23. Mai 2008)

knut the dude schrieb:


> hiho!!
> 
> öhmn...ich hätt da auch so n problem...und zwar steht bei mir ein neuer HR-bremskauf bevor, jedoch wird man (soweit ich weis und nachgelesen hab  ) bei dem helius fr von haus aus auf eine max. 165mm scheibe hinten reduziert, was an den druck-bzw. sitzstreben liegt. die sind beim helius st zB stärker. man kann die auch nachrüsten.
> irgendwann vor dem kauf meines helius fr wurde der hinterbau schon mal ausgetauscht, und nun weis ich halt nich, ob mein vorgänger gleich die dicken rohre bekommen hat oder nich..
> ...



Hi Knut!

Also hier kommt die Klärung Deines Problems....
Ob Du größere Scheiben hinten bei Dir reinbauen kannst,erkennst Du daran,wenn an Deiner linken Druckstrebe oben und unten eine Verstärkung eingeschweißt ist.Weiß nicht genau,glaub oben ist immer eine Verstärkung wegen der Bremse.Auf jeden Fall muß unbedingt! unten und oben ne Verstärkung zu sehen sein.Wie in den Bildern gut zu sehen ist.Dann ist es freigegeben bis 203 oder sogar bis 210er Scheiben. Wenns bei Dir anderst aussieht,also eine fehlt,gehen nur 165er Scheiben!
Das ist auf jeden Fall sicher!
Hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen....


----------



## WW-Horst (11. Juni 2008)

GoaNoa schrieb:


> Ok habs kapiert.
> Ich denke ich werd mir die Z1 zulegen.Bei nächster Gelegenheit....
> Bei soviel positiven Meinungen und Erfahrungen muß wohl was wahres dran sein.
> Übrigens:
> ...



Moin,

bin mehr als 1 Jahr in menem Helius FR 07 mit der Z1 150 (05er) gefahren, keine schlechte Gabel, aber doch technisch veraltet. Hatte oft das Problem der Abstimmung bei steilen Stufen (absacken), das nur mit Luftunterstürtzung besser wurde, darunte leidet aber das Ansprechverhalten! Wollte jetzt mal was Neues.
Also: 3 Gabeln kamen in Betracht und passen auch: die Pike, die Fox 66 sowie die MZ Bomber 55. Habe mich trotz aller Bedenken wegen Kinderkrankheiten der 2007er-Serie für die 55 entschieden und bin damit auch schon 2 Touren gefahren. Paßt gut in die Geometrie und ist Welten besser als die Z1. Wenn sie weiter funktioniert, mal schauen. 
Zum Dämpfer: keine frage, in ein Endurobike gehört meines Erachtens ein Luftdämpfer rein. Ich habe den Fox DHX air 5.0. Dieses Thema wurde auch schon endlos diskutiert. ne Stahlfeder halte ich für diese Bikeklasse für unnötig und zu schwer.


----------



## knut the dude (12. Juni 2008)

mahlzeit!

jo danke! hatte ja nicolai direkt noch ne mail geschrieben und ne antwort bekommen. haben das gleiche gemeint. leider hab ich keine zusatzbleche bei mir draufgeschweißt...hab mir nun ne code08 mit 160mm geakuft und bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden damit. bis auf dieses leicht nervige fiebsen bei leichtem bremsen..aber darüber kann ich hinwegschauen 

aber wie ich sehe, hast du the cleg bremsen Oo (is doch dein bike, oder?^^) sind die geil? hatte da auch mal ganz kurz überlegt gehabt...^^

auf jedenfall ein dickes danke schön!

knut


----------



## Oettinger (12. Juni 2008)

@red-rabbit



> gewicht???? auch an goa die frage des gewichtes.möchte mir auch das FR kaufen.



also meins wiegt deutlich über 16 kg  allerdings mit sehr robusten Komponenten


----------



## GoaNoa (12. Juni 2008)

knut the dude schrieb:


> mahlzeit!
> 
> jo danke! hatte ja nicolai direkt noch ne mail geschrieben und ne antwort bekommen. haben das gleiche gemeint. leider hab ich keine zusatzbleche bei mir draufgeschweißt...hab mir nun ne code08 mit 160mm geakuft und bin eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden damit. bis auf dieses leicht nervige fiebsen bei leichtem bremsen..aber darüber kann ich hinwegschauen
> 
> ...



Nein,ist nicht mein Bike....hat ein anderer mal gepostet.Deshalb kann ich nix zu den the cleg sagen.Mir ist das nur eingefallen,weil ich die Bilder gespeichert hatte.Hatte auch mal das gleiche Problem wie Du...wegen dem.



@ red-rabbit

meins hat 14,8 kg mit Pedale....


----------

